# COMPROMISE: MMA vs. Boxing = Kickboxing Match



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Some truths we all know:

1.) Boxer would not stand chance in an MMA fight.

2.) MMA fighter would not stand a chance in a Boxing match.*

So............. let's make a compromise.

KICKBOXING Match.

What this does is add kicks, so a boxer has to allow that.

And it doesn't allow a ground game, so a MMA fighter has to allow that.

This way, both parties have to compromise. That sounds like a pretty even match.

There is NO POINT in talking about how a MMA fighter would do in a Boxing match. Or how a Boxer would do in an MMA match. That's not comparing apples to apples. That's like saying, an MMA fighter would lose at a Basketball game. Far to different sports.

Some Boxer's always talk about how there would be no ground game, because they would knock out the MMA fighter before he got there.

Well, this way they don't have to worry about that.

I'd like to see a heavy weight Boxer vs. Cro Cop. Let's see how his "fast, powerful hands" do against a LHK.

:sniper:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

No disrespect to the boxing world, as a matter of fact I used to be a huge boxing fan back in the day, but ever since this MMA stuff came around boxing seems a bit anti-climatic IMO. Now watching boxing seems like watching golf.


----------

